# Capped pollen in honey comb



## maynard (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello fellow Warreors,

What do y'all do about capped pollen in the comb at harvest time? 

I wasn't expecting there to be so much, and ended up crushing those combs with the rest, but this has left me with a fairly cloudy honey. Plus, with the darker cappings, it was impossible to tell that there was so much.


----------

